# IBM Thinkpad R60 Lenovo-series Laptop



## EGS (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello.

I have an IBM Thinkpad R60 Lenovo-series laptop for sale. It is approximately 4 months old received originally as a gift for my home-based business, however, I have no need for it at this time and am going to a college that includes a free laptop so I have no further use for this.

Specs and Information:
http://www.imagespace.us/images/94tqjcwg73l6s9lo01oq.gif

Professional Specs and Review:
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2961

This laptop is like-new, and has barely been used. It will come like new as well, as-in it will be factory reset to its default settings, programs, and applications. The laptop is operated by Windows XP operating system and is very fast; perfect for the home business owner, college student, or anyone looking to compute and or access the Internet on the go.

Included with this laptop is a free laptop optical mouse, my own free gift for you. This laptop's battery holds a very strong charge, however, this laptop does not come with the A/C adapter - I seem to have lost it. You can buy one off of eBay for about $15-$20, and most of the sellers selling them are providing free shipping.

*Price:* Originally I was going to sell it for $400 but I will sell it for $350+shipping.
*Shipping:* To 48 countries within the US, I will be estimating that shipping will cost $25-$30. I will ship to international countries but please take notice that shipping will most-likely cost $40-$50. Tracking and insurance is included. You can calculate shipping using the weight that I provided in the first link in this post.

*Pictures (taken with cell phone):*
http://www.imagespace.us/images/xcil03tgn2z5m2dli0f5.jpg
http://www.imagespace.us/images/q67h098zz3yc4zh2tmb6.jpg


----------



## EGS (Jan 13, 2009)

Now on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140294548275


----------



## EGS (Jan 18, 2009)

EGS said:


> Now on eBay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140294548275


Upgrade Options ::

4GB DDR2-RAM: $75
320GB SATA Notebook HDD: $50 (installation not included...will be provided as an extra)

Buy at BIN, buy upgrades, or do both options and I will include free shipping.
Thank you.


----------



## EGS (Jan 19, 2009)

Under an hour left!


----------

